
The Greatness of Ancient India's Developments - nilsocket
https://www.stephen-knapp.com/greatness_of_ancient_india%27s_developments.htm
======
nilsocket
I was always surprised with what ancient Indian's have developed, which clear
states how clear and precise their thoughts were.

They indeed have done given this world, 1\. Medical surgery, 2\. Decimal
system. 3\. Algebra 4\. Trigonometry 5\. Yoga 6\. Meditation 7\. Buddhism ...

Present Indian education system is really in bad condition. But ancient Indian
education system is one of it's kind.

Where student should stay with his guru(master), and would have a very close
relation with the guru. Each student used to meet the teacher separately and
learn from him through separate instruction and guidance.

Education is free, and guru used to look after well-being of student's,
including shelter and clothing. There would be no discrimination between the
king's child and that of a poorest child. All were treated equally and should
do as described by master.

Students were supposed to memorize all the scriptures, where they wouldn't
understand a thing about it, and once everybody have memorized them, guru's
used to explain them.

This is also another good article about ancient Indian education system.
[https://ithihas.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/ancient-indian-
educ...](https://ithihas.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/ancient-indian-education-
system-from-the-beginning-to-10th-c-a-d/)

------
zunzun
THIS WAS A REALLY GOOD ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT.

